# Custom logos?



## Hadley4000 (May 8, 2008)

I am trying to find a place to get custom logos. Cubesmith doesn't make them anymore. It is a fairly simple design. Anyone know?


----------



## pcwiz (May 8, 2008)

What do you mean by custom logos? Do you mean logos that are a different color other than white? Cubesmith now makes them.
http://www.cubesmith.com/logos.htm


----------



## shelley (May 8, 2008)

No, he meant custom designs. Like I have stickers that say "Shelley's cube" in the old Rubik's cube logo font. Cubesmith used to make them, but he doesn't have the time to keep up with the custom orders anymore.


----------



## joey (May 8, 2008)

If you don't know what he means, it might be best not to post.

I'm sorry, I do not know anyone who makes them. You could try contacting Adam Zamora he *might* be able to hook you up.


----------



## Cerberus (May 8, 2008)

If you find a place plz publish, I searched for it too and would order some too.
So if you need more people for a order so that it is worth for the shop, just pm me, I will ask some friends, I think we get some people.


----------



## immortalcube (May 8, 2008)

you could always order blank sticker sheets from rubiks.com and print out whatever you want...


----------



## brunson (May 8, 2008)

For that kind of order to be cost effective (to Cubesmith) you'd probably have to order several hundred units of the same product and they'd have to be the same logo.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 9, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> What do you mean by custom logos? Do you mean logos that are a different color other than white? Cubesmith now makes them.
> http://www.cubesmith.com/logos.htm



Once again Pcwiz, you make a useless post about how you don't know what the thread starter's problem is and you give them a useless link.


----------



## pcwiz (May 9, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> pcwiz said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by custom logos? Do you mean logos that are a different color other than white? Cubesmith now makes them.
> ...



It's not a useless post. A post with a question is not useless. If I didn't ask, how would I know what he was talking about? I wanted to know, is there anything wrong with that? Is there anything wrong with learning? I gave him a useless link - it's better than nothing. If I just asked what custom logos were, and didn't say anything else, would you have yelled at me? I wouldn't think so.... I thought different color logos were custom logos, and it was kind of weird for Hadley4000 saying that Cubesmith doesn't sell custom logos, so I asked just to make sure, because the colored ones came out recently.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 9, 2008)

OK. Y'all, let's stop bickering. Back to finding a place that might make a custom logo?

What I am looking for, is a center logo that has HTS on it.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 9, 2008)

Ask DEAREST cubesmith and tell him you'll pay double for the logo if he can make it  Idk if it'll work but it'll be worth a try


----------



## hdskull (May 9, 2008)

I want custom stickers also.


----------



## Raffael (May 9, 2008)

I would go with what immortalcube has mentioned:
Order some Custom Sticker sheets from rubiks.com

even if the quality is not that good (which I don't know, because I have not tried them yet), you get a total of 300 stickers fo 5,99$, so you can still replace your logo sticker pretty often.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 9, 2008)

w00t I was the last person to have a custom order made for.


----------



## Bryan (May 9, 2008)

I too would be willing to pay a larger premium than before if I could get a custom logo. You may want to mention to him he does have a few people interested.


----------



## grommet (Apr 30, 2012)

Just blowing the dust off an old thread here. Has anyone found another option (now that cubesmith no longer offers it) for custom logo stickers? I want to get custom center piece stickers made for 3x3s -- like the cubesmith logo stickers, but with my own design. One thread suggested that Dr. Sticker offers this service. I emailed yesterday to inquire, and will post an update here when I hear back.

Thanks.


----------



## grommet (May 3, 2012)

*custom center piece logo stickers*

I tried to revive an old thread on this topic, but haven't gotten any responses. I want to have custom stickers made with my own logo design for the bottom center piece of 3x3 cubes. Cubesmith no longer offers that service. Another thread suggested Dr. Sticker, but Dr. Sticker's phone number doesn't work and I haven't gotten email responses.

Has anyone found a source for custom stickers? Thanks.


----------



## monkeytherat (May 3, 2012)

You could print it out yourself, superglue it to your piece, then cover it with a Cubesmith laminate sticker.


----------



## radmin (May 3, 2012)

How many do you need and what are you willing to pay? 

You could make your own using Papillo inkjet printable vinyl.


----------



## izovire (May 3, 2012)

Getting really nice logos printed can be expensive, especially if you want more than 1 color. Some day I will upgrade my Izo stickers into Izo printing. Still, very expensive. 

You could get by with printing on some regular blank labels... cut it out nicely... then put a layer of tape over it. It just won't be as pretty as the real thing.


----------



## grommet (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for the quick replies. Yes, there are DIY ways of doing this. Some work better than others. I'm interested in a non-DIY solution with real, high-quality stickers.



radmin said:


> How many do you need and what are you willing to pay?



I have no idea about pricing for such a thing. When I worked for bands, we used to get stickers made up in the low hundreds of units for pretty cheap. Not cheap enough for what I want, but they also were much bigger. My hope was that someone already offers this service and has a diecut for a cubie-size sticker. Reading the testimonials on Dr. Sticker sure makes it sound like they do this. I just don't know how to get in touch with them -- with neither phone nor email/contact form seeming effective.


----------



## geocine (May 6, 2012)

Hi grommet,

just want to let you know . Tha I am also watching this thread from 2012 so please post updates regarding this. Thanks! I am also interested


----------



## Eazoon (Jun 12, 2012)

algorithmist is selling them.


----------



## advincubing (Jun 12, 2012)

Long time listener, first time caller. Actually just registered to chime in. I've been following this thread for a bit and started researching custom stickers when grommet bumped it. Thanks!

I just got some custom stickers made from 123stickers.com. I blogged about it over here if you want to see some pics and read a review. (To preempt the teasing -- no I am not a great cuber, and probably don't have the time to become one. I'm still surprised that I can even get into the low 30s after six months. The blog is just a fun dumping ground for me to track my progress.)



Eazoon said:


> algorithmist is selling them.



I can't find that user in the forum. Where/how could I get more information? It seems that she created the Force Cube?


----------



## shelley (Jun 12, 2012)

I met Oliver Nagy at Worlds in 2009 where he told me he had been making custom logo stickers for a lot of European cubers. I'm not sure if he's still doing them, but his Facebook page is constantly updated with stickers for new puzzles, so he's at least still actively making stickers and he does ship internationally. Check out his webshop and contact him if you want custom logos.


----------



## Eazoon (Jun 13, 2012)

advincubing said:


> Long time listener, first time caller. Actually just registered to chime in. I've been following this thread for a bit and started researching custom stickers when grommet bumped it. Thanks!
> 
> I just got some custom stickers made from 123stickers.com. I blogged about it over here if you want to see some pics and read a review. (To preempt the teasing -- no I am not a great cuber, and probably don't have the time to become one. I'm still surprised that I can even get into the low 30s after six months. The blog is just a fun dumping ground for me to track my progress.)
> 
> ...



She is a youtuber. search "AL60RI7HMIS7" and send her a pm asking for custom logos.


----------



## advincubing (Jun 13, 2012)

Eazoon said:


> She is a youtuber. search "AL60RI7HMIS7" and send her a pm asking for custom logos.



Reached out to her on youtube, and she said she's no longer doing them. Apparently, she needs to find a new printing company....


----------



## martinfoster427 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi gromment, you can get custom stickers made with your own logo design from idsketch.com which is one of the best online printing companies who prints custom stickers at affordable rates with free design and shipment and have 24/7 live chat support for customer’s satisfaction.


----------



## Eazoon (Jun 13, 2012)

I dont think he wants to pay $250 min. for 900 stickers...


----------



## CoconutHead (Jun 13, 2012)

although you're not lookin for a DIY solution, i've just come upon a very effective way of making them and they're 99% accurate. (if you look very close you can notice the pixels of ink that show its not a 'real' custom logo)

But basically it takes maybe... 5 minutes to make a centre piece if not faster.

You'll need:
transparent vinyl sheet
white vinyl stickers (or sheet)
exacto knife, ruler, 
white paper

you make your logo on Photoshop. Make sure you have a thin black border on it so its actually square. you can get measurements from cubesmith.
Print onto a white sheet of paper. take your vinyl sticker (you can cut it to size already or slightly bigger) stick it over the logo on white paper to allow the ink to transfer. Press down on the sticker for a good transfer.
Remove the vinyl sticker from the white paper and then stick it on to your white (pre-cut stickers) or your sheet.
Use an exacto knife to cut out the sticker from the sheet. I cut all the way through and then use nail clippers to clip the corners. three clips on each corner makes it fairly rounded.

Sorry if the steps are unclear. Edit: Images Added
But the technique works well enough for me to write "Russell's Speedcube" in cursive on a Shengshou 5x5 center.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 13, 2012)

contact AL60RI7HMIS7 either on youtube or facebook, give her your design, wait like a week, then enjoy


----------



## applemobile (Jun 13, 2012)

Change your name to Dayan.


----------



## rk960925 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Does can anybody tell me which software they use to create a Custom Cube Logo?
Not the actual sticker but the software that lets you design one before you print them out
Plz help!


----------



## radmin (Jun 30, 2012)

rk960925 said:


> Hi Does can anybody tell me which software they use to create a Custom Cube Logo?
> Not the actual sticker but the software that lets you design one before you print them out
> Plz help!




I use adobe fireworks but other products will work. 
Gimp is probably the most powerful free one.


----------



## advincubing (Jul 8, 2012)

shelley said:


> I met Oliver Nagy at Worlds in 2009 where he told me he had been making custom logo stickers for a lot of European cubers. I'm not sure if he's still doing them, but his Facebook page is constantly updated with stickers for new puzzles, so he's at least still actively making stickers and he does ship internationally. Check out his webshop and contact him if you want custom logos.


I ordered a set from Oliver, and am really happy with them. There's a pic attached. I blogged about it here: http://adventuresincubing.com/2012/07/08/nagy-stickers/

Thanks for the great recommendation.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 8, 2012)

I just found this site on the web. I might order some logo's, but first I have to make a design xD.

Edit: Btw guys, a small sized type-F sticker from CubeSmith is 1.5cm exactly.


----------



## Endgame (Jul 8, 2012)

My best bet will probably be Olivér Nagy since his shipping to Europe is pretty cheap.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 18, 2013)

This thread is old.. but does anyone know of any more up to date companies/solutions?

Would love to get some stickers made. Fed up with losing cubes at comps.


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 18, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> This thread is old.. but does anyone know of any more up to date companies/solutions?
> 
> Would love to get some stickers made. Fed up with losing cubes at comps.



I was thinking about this recently. In theory, if you were to buy an a4 sheet of printable white vinyl sticker (such as this), you could print your own logos on any domestic printer, cut them to size, hey presto. 

If you wanted a more durable solution, you could cover your A4 sheet with a thin transparency layer (similar to this) before cutting to size. 

I've noticed that TheCubicle logos come with a transparency layer to place over the top to increase durability. I'm assuming the quality/type of ink used in a domestic printer wouldn't last long. 

Personally, if I was going to design my own logo, I'd knock one up in Paint/Paint.net/Photoshop, etc., then clone it as many times it can fit on an A4 page. I'd then take it down to Staples/another print shop, ask them which of their massive industrial printers gives the best result on vinyl, and get them to print it for me. I'd assume that the heat/quality of their printers would give a nice, durable result.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmm.. im just too lazy  I just want someone to do it for me and would prefer to have it printed on proper vinyl.


----------



## SarahG (Oct 18, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> This thread is old.. but does anyone know of any more up to date companies/solutions?
> 
> Would love to get some stickers made. Fed up with losing cubes at comps.



I've been thinking about cut out logos that I could do on any stickers with my engraver. 
Would be very limited design wise though.
I'll have a go this week and get some examples to you if I have any joy


----------



## advincubing (Oct 18, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> This thread is old.. but does anyone know of any more up to date companies/solutions?



For custom-printed stickers, I had good luck with Bradley's stickers at Puzzle Addictions (although I'm having trouble getting to his site right now...). I also really like the stickers I got from Oliver Nagy's shop.

I blogged about both, if you want to see printed examples.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 18, 2013)

advincubing said:


> For custom-printed stickers, I had good luck with Bradley's stickers at Puzzle Addictions (although I'm having trouble getting to his site right now...). I also really like the stickers I got from Oliver Nagy's shop.
> 
> I blogged about both, if you want to see printed examples.



Awesome thanks! Definitely going to try Oliver's shop


----------



## advincubing (Oct 18, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Awesome thanks! Definitely going to try Oliver's shop


Great. You'll like what you get.....


----------



## Sahnguini (Oct 18, 2013)

I got mine from thecubicle.us 25 dollars for 120 of them I think.


----------



## advincubing (Oct 18, 2013)

Sahnguini said:


> I got mine from thecubicle.us 25 dollars for 120 of them I think.


I didn't realize that The Cubicle did custom stickers. I can't find it on the site. Can you post a URL? Thanks.


----------



## Sahnguini (Oct 19, 2013)

You'll have to contact them personally. And request it.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

I really don't want 40 stickers, which is minimum for Nagy's shop. Isn't there anyone who manufactures only 10 or less?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 31, 2016)

Does anyone know how to create the old Rubik's Cube(TM) logo, but instead of "Rubik's" it says "Cady's"
I had some made years ago by Dr. Sticker, but he shut down. The Cubicle couldn't create the image. Any ideas on how to?


----------

